# Anyone with experience with Columbian Tetras?



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a shoal of 6 Columbian tetras, 3 are adults while 3 are probably still juveniles. Of the three that are adults, its obvious that one is a male he is slender and a little bigger, and one is a female since she is quite plump, the third one I'm not sure on.
I was just wondering if anyone had experience with spawning Columbian tetras? The male and female have been acting weird, fanning out their fins and looks like possibly some kind of mating behavior. I couldn't really find anything on the internet.
So I guess another question is what should i be looking for? And whats the best way to have the eggs/fry survive?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a bare tank wqith only one male and one female...heater...78 F...sponge filter..java moss for part of the bottom...lots of hornwort floating around...feed em up good for a week or so....do a nice water change...when the female seems a little slimmer pull the adults..
then watch the tank


----------

